# Kids got a few last night



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

We were going to take the boat out for a bit last night but ran into a few problems with a faulty battery charger connection so ended up at a farm pond. 

Jade, Justin (nephew) and his friend Nate were along and were real troopers while I was trying to get the battery to work. I thought it would be easier to show them how to catch the fish then tell them. lol

The zara didn't disappoint them. 









Jade decided that Justin needed to be re-educated on using a plastic worm. 









Oh that pic just won't work dad - unhook him so I can put down the pole. lol








Notice the hold. lol 

I caught a few smaller fish on the zara and missed two that would have been really nice to see. Jade lost one that was 5 to 6 pounds at the bank and nate caught a few smaller ones.

Jade handed it to us right up until the end when we were just about ready to pack up and head home and she yelled Got Him Dad. I went over and man did she have a ton of moss and I told her to work it in and just about that time Justin had a fish blow up on him.  Jade got hers to the bank and still had the fish as Justin was about coming out of his shorts over the size of the bass he had. He got him in and they ended the night on a very good note.


----------

